# Cho E Hỏi Studio Chụp Ảnh Cưới Đẹp Ở Hà Nội?



## Hồ Thùy Phương (20 Tháng tám 2015)

Tình hình là tháng 10 này em cưới, 2 vc đang lo sốt gáy vụ chụp ảnh cưới vì vẫn chưa tìm đc studio chụp ảnh nào ưng ưng cả.Bọn e tham khảo mấy chỗ nhưng chỗ thì đắt quá, chỗ thì thái độ ko nhiệt tình.... Các c có kinh nghiệm, tư vấn cho e studio chụp ảnh cưới đẹp, dịch vụ ok mà giá cả phải chăng ở HN. E cảm ơn các c trước.


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Mình trước chụp ở Kyahz trên đường Nguyễn Trường Tộ. Studio họ phục vụ tốt phết, nước ảnh đẹp, a thợ chụp cho mình đợt đó hài lắm (2 vợ chồng đi chụp nhờ a ấy mà cười toe toét). Mới đây gia đình mình đi chụp kỷ niệm ngày cưới (có thêm 1 nhóc) cũng qua studio này đó bạn ạ.


----------



## Tố Uyên (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Sang tháng sau em cũng chụp ảnh cưới do 2 nhà định ngày cưới gấp gáp quá. Em cũng tìm hiểu từ trước rồi nhưng đến giờ vẫn chưa đưa ra quyết định cuối cùng nên chụp ở đâu. Em tham khảo cũng nhiều topic về các studio trên wtt rồi, đang phân vân chọn Kyahz ở Nguyễn Trường Tộ, gói 8 triệu này. Bạn em có đứa trước cũng chụp ở đây. Em hỏi nó, thấy nó ngồi khen tíu tít, rồi tư vấn em chụp ở đây. Nhà mình có chị nào mới chụp ở đó gần đây không ạ?


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Sang tháng sau em cũng chụp ảnh cưới do 2 nhà định ngày cưới gấp gáp quá. Em cũng tìm hiểu từ trước rồi nhưng đến giờ vẫn chưa đưa ra quyết định cuối cùng nên chụp ở đâu. Em tham khảo cũng nhiều topic về các studio trên wtt rồi, đang phân vân chọn Kyahz ở Nguyễn Trường Tộ, gói 8 triệu này. Bạn em có đứa trước cũng chụp ở đây. Em hỏi nó, thấy nó ngồi khen tíu tít, rồi tư vấn em chụp ở đây. Nhà mình có chị nào mới chụp ở đó gần đây không ạ?


Nhìn cái ảnh demo thích quá chị ơi. Nhưng giá 8 củ mà chỉ đi 1, 2 địa điểm thì em thấy hơi ít ạ. Bạn em chụp ở Moda (Nguyễn An Ninh), gói 4 triệu mà cũng đi 4 địa điểm, nhưng em ko ưng nước ảnh bên đó lắm


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Bạn ơi, đừng ham của rẻ làm gì. Của rẻ của ôi thôi. Như đứa em mình cứ ham rẻ, gói 6 củ mà được tặng hẳn 1 veston 1,8 củ. Lúc đi chụp thì ekip hời hợt lắm, mỗi chỗ chỉ chụp mấy kiểu, mà nó cũng ko chỉnh sửa hay hướng dẫn tư thế cho mình nhiều đâu.


----------



## Tố Uyên (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Em cũng nghĩ thế đó ạ. Mình đi chụp ảnh cưới thì mong có 1 bộ ảnh đẹp, ai nhìn cũng phải khen, chứ ko ham hố đồ khuyến mại hoặc các gói giảm giá đâu. Đứa bạn em bảo, anh Quang Kyahz (chủ studio Kyahz) ko thích chạy đua khuyến mại, quà tặng, mà tập trung vào ảnh đẹp. Phong cách ảnh bên này khá vui vẻ, tự nhiên. Đặc biệt nước ảnh trong trẻo cực kỳ chị ạ.


----------



## Linkpuca (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Bây giờ, tràn ngập trên facebook các quảng cáo hoa mỹ, tràn ngập các combo ưu đãi tới vài triệu, vài chục triệu, thậm chí cả trăm triệu từ các studio, các đơn vị cung cấp dịch vụ ngành cưới. Từ những ảnh viện áo cưới lấy ảnh cưới nguồn Hàn Quốc về xóa logo đăng quảng cáo, tới các studio lớn lấy khuyến mãi làm mờ mắt khách hàng. Tới những đơn vị làm ảnh cưới bởi đam mê với nhiếp ảnh bị sự cạnh tranh quá lớn và khốc liệt này dẫn tới những động thái bị cuốn theo nó cũng tăng giá gốc để giảm giá khốc liệt cho nó cùng bạn cùng bè! Rồi kết hợp thương hiệu tặng hẳn những bộ vest 3 triệu, 5 triệu cho khách trong khi album ảnh cưới vỏn vẹn 10-12 triệu? Tôi tự hỏi, lợi nhuận ởđâu duy trì hệ thống cửa hàng, thương hiệu?


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Đúng rồi, chụp ảnh cưới cũng là nghệ thuật, mà các bác quảng cáo tràn lan quá, thành ra em thấy nó cứ thương mại, chợ búa kiểu gì ấy. Anyway, khuyên chủ thớt tham khảo bên Kyahz. Mình thấy bên này được đó. Chúc thớt có bộ ảnh cưới như ý


----------



## Linkpuca (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Ngoài việc đến tham khảo tận nơi về chất lượng ảnh, album và váy, mình nghĩ các bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ về ekip sẽ thực hiện bộ ảnh cùng mình nữa nhé. Mình thấy bên L'amant bị chê là phục vụ kém, khá chảnh chó với khách hàng đấy.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Đúng rồi, chụp ảnh cưới cũng là nghệ thuật, mà các bác quảng cáo tràn lan quá, thành ra em thấy nó cứ thương mại, chợ búa kiểu gì ấy. Anyway, khuyên chủ thớt tham khảo bên Kyahz. Mình thấy bên này được đó. Chúc thớt có bộ ảnh cưới như ý


Cảm ơn chị đã góp ý chân thành. Em sẽ tiếp thu và xem xét kỹ bên Kyahz này ạ.[DOUBLEPOST=1441183050][/DOUBLEPOST]





Linkpuca đã viết:


> Ngoài việc đến tham khảo tận nơi về chất lượng ảnh, album và váy, mình nghĩ các bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ về ekip sẽ thực hiện bộ ảnh cùng mình nữa nhé. Mình thấy bên L'amant bị chê là phục vụ kém, khá chảnh chó với khách hàng đấy.


Em xem qua L'amant rồi, ở đây váy đẹp, sexy, ảnh cưới cũng được, nhìn lạ mắt. Nhưng 2 đứa bạn em chụp cùng ở Box Art ảnh ra hơi giống nhau. Studio này nổi tiếng nhiều các em hot girl chụp.


----------



## Tố Uyên (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Linkpuca đã viết:


> Ngoài việc đến tham khảo tận nơi về chất lượng ảnh, album và váy, mình nghĩ các bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ về ekip sẽ thực hiện bộ ảnh cùng mình nữa nhé. Mình thấy bên L'amant bị chê là phục vụ kém, khá chảnh chó với khách hàng đấy.


Lần trước chị tớ chụp ở la'mant rồi, ảnh thì đẹp nhưng dịch vụ thì chán lắm. Phải bỏ thêm tiền để được anh Tuấn chụp ảnh và làm tóc hôm chụp, ăn hỏi và cưới. Thế mà đến hôm ăn hỏi cả cưới anh ý bảo sớm lắm anh ý ko làm được và để người khác làm. Bức xúc không chịu đc!


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Bên Kyahz thì bạn khỏi chê. Mình chụp 2 lần ở đây đều thấy, ekip nhà Kyahz vui tính, anh chủ Quang Kyahz đẹp trai thân thiện, các bạn thợ phụ rất nhiệt tình. Hình như Quang tốt nghiệp đại học Ngoại thương đấy.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Học ngoại thương ra ko làm kinh tế, lại đi mở studio chụp ảnh sao  Em thấy dân ngoại thương giỏi thật, đa tài. Đầy bạn MC nổi tiếng bây giờ xuất phát từ ngoại thương. Cty em bây giờ dân ngoại thương cũng đông, mà bạn nào cũng thấy giỏi và năng nổ ấy


----------



## Em là gì (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Chị nào định chụp ở Tuarts thì tránh ra giùm em. Vc em mới chụp hồi đầu tháng, nói thật là rất thất vọng ạ. Phong cách khá công nghiệp, màu ảnh bệt, ám vào da, nhìn không được bắt mắt. Thêm là chỉnh sửa khá nhiều. Em rầu ruột lắm


----------



## TrThuyDung (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Mình từng chụp ảnh ở Studio Julia Cầu giấy. Quả thật giá rẻ, thái độ Mr. Trình thân thiện nhưng thất vọng vô cùng. Có quá nhiều vấn đề ở studio này, từ trang điểm, tới váy, làm tóc và thợ chụp (mình bị chụp ghép đôi, mà ban đầu ko thấy tư vấn gì hết, cung đường mình chọn cũng bị ép theo đôi ghép cùng). Nên sau khi chụp xong mình vất dép ở lại chạy luôn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ảnh gốc nhận về không thể chọn nổi vì quá xấu. Khuyên chân thành các bạn không nên vào đây chụp, ăn may thì đẹp, ko thì đen đủi như mình ức chế về thái độ hậu kỳ và dịch vụ lắm


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Nhà mình cũng ở Cầu Giấy nè, nhưng xác định chụp ngoại cảnh nên chọn studio nào cũng được, miễn ở HN bạn ạ


----------



## Tố Uyên (2 Tháng chín 2015)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Mình từng chụp ảnh ở Studio Julia Cầu giấy. Quả thật giá rẻ, thái độ Mr. Trình thân thiện nhưng thất vọng vô cùng. Có quá nhiều vấn đề ở studio này, từ trang điểm, tới váy, làm tóc và thợ chụp (mình bị chụp ghép đôi, mà ban đầu ko thấy tư vấn gì hết, cung đường mình chọn cũng bị ép theo đôi ghép cùng). Nên sau khi chụp xong mình vất dép ở lại chạy luôn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bạn có vẻ thích chụp ảnh. Chia sẻ giúp mình ít kinh nghiệm để có 1 bộ ảnh cưới đẹp điiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## TrThuyDung (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Ko hẳn là mình thích chụp đâu bạn. Mình đang chuẩn bị tháng 12 cưới, nhưng cũng rục rịch đi tìm studio để chụp trước cho đỡ cập rập. Một số studio mình đã đi xem và chụp, có chút kinh nghiệm muốn chia sẻ với mọi người như sau:

1. Miu studio: Váy đẹp, mình thử váy và ưng váy ở đây nhất. Mình đặt trang điểm thử thì vẫn hơi đậm so với ý mình, nhưng chị trang điểm/ làm tóc rất chịu khó nghe ý kiến của mình và hợp tác nên vẫn rất dễ chịu.

2. Phiêu Media Xã Đàn: Giá dạo này dễ chịu hơn trước rất nhiều. Khi mình đến xem váy thì chỉ có khoảng 3, 4 cái váy cho ngày cưới nên mình chẳng chọn cái nào. Hỏi về thợ chụp và makeup thì nv bảo bọn em tự sắp xếp thôi, không book trước được, hỏi về ý tưởng thì nv bảo chụp ảnh thì có 2 loại là ý tưởng theo chuyện tình 2 người hoặc đầu tư vào váy vóc trang phục, do đó không cần thảo luận gì nhiều, tới hôm chụp ảnh nói với thợ là được (Vì trước hôm đó mình có biết thợ chụp cho mình là ai đâu)

Nói chung là đang phân vân chỗ Miu hơn bạn ạ. Phiêu thì bỏ qua đi.


----------



## Linkpuca (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Chị nào định chụp ở Tuarts thì tránh ra giùm em. Vc em mới chụp hồi đầu tháng, nói thật là rất thất vọng ạ. Phong cách khá công nghiệp, màu ảnh bệt, ám vào da, nhìn không được bắt mắt. Thêm là chỉnh sửa khá nhiều. Em rầu ruột lắm


Nhiều studio bây giờ hay bị lậm photoshop, nhiều bộ ảnh cưới, xem xong ko nhận ra người thân, bạn bè của mình. Nản luôn


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Các chế xem qua mấy ảnh của bên Kyahz xem sao, ảnh nhìn vui vẻ, hạnh phúc, nước ảnh nhìn tự nhiên đó chứ:


----------



## Tố Uyên (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Linkpuca đã viết:


> Nhiều studio bây giờ hay bị lậm photoshop, nhiều bộ ảnh cưới, xem xong ko nhận ra người thân, bạn bè của mình. Nản luôn


Đấy, em cũng sợ nhất điều ấy đấy ạ. Nhiều studio cứ photoshop quá đà, nhìn chả nhận ra ai với ai nữa cơ. Em vẫn thích bên nào chụp ảnh tự nhiên chút ạ.


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Các chế xem qua mấy ảnh của bên Kyahz xem sao, ảnh nhìn vui vẻ, hạnh phúc, nước ảnh nhìn tự nhiên đó chứ:


Chị ơi, ảnh đẹp quá chị ạ. Tấm cuối cùng là chụp ở phim trường sao ấy nhỉ? Nhìn đôi nào cũng cười rất sảng khoái và tự nhiên hết nấc luôn ấy.


----------



## Linkpuca (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Chị ơi, ảnh đẹp quá chị ạ. Tấm cuối cùng là chụp ở phim trường sao ấy nhỉ? Nhìn đôi nào cũng cười rất sảng khoái và tự nhiên hết nấc luôn ấy.


Ko phải phim trường đâu. Nhìn giống Vinpearl trong Nha Trang hoặc Bà Nà Hills ở Đà Nẵng


----------



## Em là gì (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Các chế xem qua mấy ảnh của bên Kyahz xem sao, ảnh nhìn vui vẻ, hạnh phúc, nước ảnh nhìn tự nhiên đó chứ:


Tấm thứ 2 giống ở Đại Lải. Bạn em cũng lên đó chụp, cảnh nhìn giống giống. Nhưng gói nó chụp là gói 15 củ, tông màu ảnh nhìn ko đẹp lắm.


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Linkpuca đã viết:


> Ko phải phim trường đâu. Nhìn giống Vinpearl trong Nha Trang hoặc Bà Nà Hills ở Đà Nẵng


Đúng rồi bạn, Kyahz có các gói đi chụp ngoại cảnh hoành tráng phết đó. Từ nội thành Hà Nội đến Ba Vì, Đại Lải, Tam Đảo, Vân Đồn, Tuần Châu, Mộc Châu, Quan Lạn, Minh Châu, Cô Tô. Các gói đi xa như: Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng, Đà Lạt, Quảng Bình... đến nước ngoài cũng có luôn. Gói chụp nước ngoài nếu book trước 3-5 tháng thì khỏi lo chi phí vé máy bay cho ekip đấy. Các bạn vào website của Kyahz xem sao


----------



## Tố Uyên (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Hí hí, em đang bị chim ưng gói chụp ở Mộc Châu của Kyahz nè. Các chị xem hộ em, được ko?


----------



## Em là gì (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Hí hí, em đang bị chim ưng gói chụp ở Mộc Châu của Kyahz nè. Các chị xem hộ em, được ko?


Đi Mộc Châu đi bạn, đang mùa lúa chín, đẹp mê hồn luôn. Bạn mình mới phượt tuần trước về, khoe ảnh ngập tràn fb luôn. Klq chứ đôi trong ảnh chụp nhìn cá tính và phong cách đặc biệt thế. Ngẫm lại thấy xót xa cho mình. Đời người có 1 lần mà....


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Đi Mộc Châu đi bạn, đang mùa lúa chín, đẹp mê hồn luôn. Bạn mình mới phượt tuần trước về, khoe ảnh ngập tràn fb luôn. Klq chứ đôi trong ảnh chụp nhìn cá tính và phong cách đặc biệt thế. Ngẫm lại thấy xót xa cho mình. Đời người có 1 lần mà....


Ảnh gốc đây nè bạn. Mình thấy bên Kyahz nhiệt tình, chịu khó tạo dáng và đưa ra ý tưởng chụp ảnh cho cô dâu chú rể. Nhiều nơi nó ỳ lắm, mình bảo gì nó làm đấy.


----------



## Linkpuca (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Đúng rồi, nhiều studio phong cách ảnh nhàm chán lắm. Nhìn cả album 30 trang mà thấy cái nào cũng na ná cái nào


----------



## Tố Uyên (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Em sợt thông tin trên mạng, thấy bên Kyahz chụp khá nhiều cho nhiều ca sĩ diễn viên nữa, như chị Trà Ngọc Hằng, diễn viên Thanh Thúy, Á hậu Hoàng Anh, ca sĩ Lưu Thanh Thanh (Sao mai điểm hẹn), hot girl Vân Shi, hot boy Nam Vũ… Ảnh này chị Thanh Thuý chụp ở Kyahz nè. Nhìn xin voãi ra nhỉ :x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x


----------



## TrThuyDung (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Ảnh này chị Thuý đằm thắm quá. Bị thích chị này lâu lắm rồi. Kyahz chụp cả ảnh cho giới nghệ sỹ thì cũng phải dạng vừa vừa vừa đâu nhỉ


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Giới thiệu với cả nhà, đây là bạn Quang Kyahz - chủ Kyahz Studio nhé. Ông chủ đẹp zai thế này, lại giỏi, đẹp trai, nhiệt tình chị em nào chả thích.  Quan điểm của Quang là “Cưới là phải vui” nên ảnh nào chụp ở Kyahz cũng thấy vui vẻ, nhí nhảnh, xì tin ấy


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Vợ chồng mình dân phượt, hồi cưới mình sắm cho vợ cái váy cưới. Xong nhân chuyến du lịch dọc từ Hà Nội vào Quảng Bình cùng hội, nhờ các phó nháy chụp theo concept vợ chồng tự lên, đẹp thì ko dám nói là đẹp nhưng nhiều kỷ niệm vui thớt ạ


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Hôm 29 và 30 tháng 8 vừa rồi, nhà Kyahz tham dự triển lãm cưới Marry Wedding tại khách sạn Pullman, có phát vé mời tham dự tại 14 Nguyễn Trường Tộ - địa chỉ của studio. Khách đến tham dự ký hợp đồng sẽ được tặng váy cưới trị giá 3tr đồng. Vc chồng em tranh thủ đi xem xét luôn, ok nên đặt luôn gói này rồi nè. Đang phân vân ko biết nên đi Ba Vì hay Đại Lải đây ạ


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Vc bạn định chụp vào khoảng thời gian nào? Nếu đợt này đi chụp luôn thì lên Đại Lải bạn ạ. Chờ đầu đông thì lên Ba Vì


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Sao lại thế hả chị? Em tưởng Ba Vì với Đại Lải na ná nhau thôi. Thời gian này thì thời tiết cũng dịu rồi. Chụp đâu chả được. Khoảng cách thì cũng tương đương thì phải


----------



## TrThuyDung (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Theo mình được biết thì thời gian này vẫn nóng nóng, lên Đải Lải chụp quanh quanh cái hồ sẽ đẹp. Mùa đông ra hồ thì sợ lạnh sun vòi thôi


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Chuẩn rồi bạn. Còn đầu đông, trên Ba Vì có hoa dã quỳ nở, vàng cả 1 cánh đồi luôn. Lên ảnh đẹp mê hồn bạn ạ. Mình dân phượt, hiểu nhiều chỗ nên bạn tin mình đi. Ok


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Hà Nội sang thu rồi, chụp quanh quanh HN cũng đẹp chán. Đi xa làm gì cho mệt với tốn kém hả các mẹ. Vc em chụp ảnh cưới đơn giản lắm, vào studio chụp để lấy 3 cái ảnh to treo tường, ko lấy album. Dành tiền đi trăng mật bên Thái


----------



## Linkpuca (2 Tháng chín 2015)

mãi thuộc về gió đã viết:


> Hà Nội sang thu rồi, chụp quanh quanh HN cũng đẹp chán. Đi xa làm gì cho mệt với tốn kém hả các mẹ. Vc em chụp ảnh cưới đơn giản lắm, vào studio chụp để lấy 3 cái ảnh to treo tường, ko lấy album. Dành tiền đi trăng mật bên Thái


Mỗi người mỗi suy nghĩ, mỗi cách sống. Chả thể áp đặt suy nghĩ của mình lên người khác đc đâu chế ạ


----------



## TrThuyDung (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Theo em, chọn gói này đi, chụp khoảng 3-5 địa điểm là ngon rồi.







Nếu có sức đi nhiều thì chọn gói 4-6 địa điểm, thêm 1,5 củ nữa:


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Mấy ảnh viện lớn được cái tiếng chứ dịch vụ với chụp cũng bình thường, các mẹ/ chị nên tránh xa cái Ảnh viện áo cưới Golden nhé! Chị gái em chụp ở đó không khác gì lừa đảo luôn, chất lượng phục vụ chán mà không được như quảng cáo đâu!


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Nguyễn Thị B đã viết:


> Nhìn mấy pose bên Kyahz thấy cứ hồn nhiên, nhí nhảnh, vui vui ấy nhỉ. Chả bù cho bà chị gái mình, chọn phong cách vintage, ý tưởng thì ngon nghẻ, lên ảnh thì chán đời, nhìn ủ dột lắm


Phong cách ảnh của Kyahz là vui vẻ, tự nhiên mà. Đội ngũ ekip từ ông chủ tới nhân viên cũng bá chấy lắm. Anh chủ Quang Kyahz đẹp trai thân thiện, các bạn thợ phụ rất nhiệt tình. Váy của studio này cũng đẹp và nhiều mẫu, chứ ko nghèo nàn như 1 số studio khác


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (2 Tháng chín 2015)

Em thấy gói ở Tam Đảo cũng được nè. Hình như đôi này chụp trong cái biệt thự của cái ông nhà văn hay hoạ sỹ gì đó. Bọn bạn em đi Tam Đảo, thuê nhà ông này ở, bảo thích lắm. Chỗ đôi này đang đứng là bể bơi nhà ông ấy đấy


----------



## lananh8xpub (11 Tháng năm 2017)

Nếu mẹ nó xác định muốn có một bộ ảnh cưới đẹp, đẳng cấp để làm kỉ niệm thì tham khảo mấy chỗ như: Nupakachi, Tú Art.. còn thích nhiều quà, giá mềm chụp nhanh gọn thì cứ sợt vài chỗ studio trên mạng rồi xem bên nào giá rẻ nhất thì lựa cho xong. Mần hỏi trên đây đến bao giờ.@@


----------

